# Disabled Wallpaper Select in Display properties Desktop Tab



## vijay_v (Sep 9, 2005)

Hello everybody...

I use Windows XP SP2 operating system...
the wallpaper selection window in the Desktop tab of Display Properties window got disabled somehow....  
how can i get it back??

thanks in advance.


----------



## theraven (Sep 9, 2005)

goto start menu
run
type gpedit.msc and press enter

under local computer policy > user configuration > administrative templates > control panel
and click on display
double click on "prevent changing wallpaper"
set it to "not configured" or "disabled"
u may need to restart ur comp !
lemme know if it works or we'll have to find a registry key for it


----------



## vijay_v (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks for the reply...
i did disable the "Prevent changing wallpaper" option in the comp where my wallpaper chaning was disabled... but it didnt work...

but when i do the same thing on some other computer.. this option works fine...

my problem isnt solved yet......

i have tried to find the registry key which will enable the chaning of wallpaper.. but didnt find any......


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 9, 2005)

A registry is found at *www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/wallpaperenable.reg
dont apply it directly !
1st read it in notepad and see what is wrong then apply.
Also w8 for raven's comment on ur problem plz.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2005)

open regedit and nevigate to:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\ActiveDesktop*

and look if there following two keys exist:

*NoChangingWallPaper
NoHTMLWallPaper*

If both or one of them exist, then change their value to 0

Now nevigate to:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Policies\Explorer*

And check if

*NoActiveDesktop
NoActiveDesktopChanges*

exist, if YES then change their values to 0
It should solve ur problem...


----------



## vijay_v (Sep 9, 2005)

@Vishal Gupta

i have checked the first option... there is no "ActiveDesktop" in the Policies key......

and about the Explorer key...
it doesnt have NoActiveDesktop or NoActiveDesktop changes strings.....


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 9, 2005)

Did u check all the keys in *HKEY_USERS* too?
Pls check there too...


----------

